# Shogun 2 friert ein noch vorm Start



## Jinzomarvin (11. März 2012)

Hallo Mitzocker, 

Nachdem meinen Freunde mir von Shogun 2 so vorgeschwärmt haben, habe ich ein Angebot genutzt und mir endlich einen Key gekauft und diesen bei Steam aktiviert. 
Nachdem ich das Spiel runtergeladen hatte, wollte ich es starten, installierte alles was gefordert wurde und wollte loslegen. Jedoch kam ich nicht weit. an dem Bild am Anfang, wo man Shogun 2 und einige weitere Informationen lesen konnte(copyright etc), blieb das Spiel stehen. der Mauszeiger "verwandlete" sich nicht und blieb weiss. Das Programm ließ sich nur noch mit Strg+Alt+Entf schließen, wo ich darauf hingewiesen wurde, das Shogun 2 nicht mehr funktioniert. ich probierte alles aus: Ich durchsuchte das spiel nach fehlern(per steam), defragmentierte die Cache-Dateien. Dadurch wurde mehrmals ein 24.1 mb großes update runtergeladen, das nicht half, aktualisierte alle Treiber und downloadete das spiel neuund als das nicht half, installierte ich Steam komplett neu.Kein ergebnis.... Ich probierte Tipps aus dem internet wie zb: Shogun 2 does not launch. Help needed! - Page 7 - Steam Users' Forums .Doch es half nichts.Ich starte Steam als Admin aber das half auch nicht. Schließlich installierte ich alle Anwendungen im redist-Ordner von Shogun2 neu.Kein ergebnis... ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, ich bin ratslos und von dem Game genervt weil 2mal 20 gb runterzuladen einen große Zeitspanne in Anspruch nahm. 

MfG Marvin

Ps: mein Sytem:

i5-2500k;gtx 570; 8gb Ram; win 7; der rest ist irrelevant


----------



## Jinzomarvin (11. März 2012)

hat keiner eine Antwort??


----------



## 1000Foxi (12. März 2012)

Das einzige was mir noch einfällt, ist Windows neu auflegen.
Es kann sein, dass ein Spiel "versaut" ist, also irgendeine kleine Datei nen Schaden hat.
Das kann bei bestimmten Systemen zu Fehlern kommen.
Das KANN am Entwickler liegen..
Das lässt sich manchmal mit Windows neuinstallation lösen(keine Ahnung wieso).
Sonst hilft nur auf ein Update warten :/
Oder mal auf einem anderen PC ausprobieren.


----------



## Jinzomarvin (12. März 2012)

vlt hilft das weiter, systemcheck

------------------

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/11/2012, 16:58:20
       Machine name: MARVIN-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
       System Model: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/30/11 11:27:39 Ver: 04.06.04
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.3GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8174MB RAM
          Page File: 5542MB used, 10805MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 570
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1086&SUBSYS_83871043&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 4064 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1248 MB
      Shared Memory: 2815 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
      Monitor Model: SMS23A550H
         Monitor Id: SAM07CA
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: HDMI
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.9573 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.12.9573
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 2/10/2012 05:13:00, 17642816 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-53C6-11CF-9656-8BA31FC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x1086
          SubSys ID: 0x83871043
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem14.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section015:8.17.12.9573:pci\ven_10de&dev_1086
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_18498892&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6167 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/28/2010 18:26:00, 2445672 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_18498892&REV_1003
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6167 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/28/2010 18:26:00, 2445672 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6167 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/28/2010 18:26:00, 2445672 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Maus
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: Tastatur
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: wired keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046A, 0x0106
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: wired keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046A, 0x0106
        FF Driver: n/a
      Device Name: wired keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046A, 0x0106
        FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1C2D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID-Tastatur
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046A, 0x0106
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-konforme Maus
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC05A
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 599.1 GB
Total Space: 953.8 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST31000524AS ATA Device
      Drive: D:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70 ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (German), , 0 bytes
      Drive: F:
      Model: SHWLYD KHMJSX2BW SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (German), , 0 bytes
      Drive: G:
      Model: DTSOFT Virtual CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (German), , 0 bytes
--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8608&SUBSYS_860810B5&REV_BA\5&EC04590&0&2000E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1C&SUBSYS_1C1C1849&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E6
   Driver: n/a
     Name: USB (Universal Serial Bus)-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B6F&DEV_7023&SUBSYS_70231849&REV_01\4&211C806E&0&00E6
   Driver: n/a
     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1086&SUBSYS_83871043&REV_A1\4&1CDA0A78&0&0008
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8608&SUBSYS_860810B5&REV_BA\5&EC04590&0&0800E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-ISA-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C46&SUBSYS_1C461849&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1A&SUBSYS_1C1A1849&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: n/a
     Name: USB (Universal Serial Bus)-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B6F&DEV_7023&SUBSYS_70231849&REV_01\4&18E591E5&0&00E5
   Driver: n/a
     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E09&SUBSYS_83871043&REV_A1\4&1CDA0A78&0&0108
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8608&SUBSYS_860810B5&REV_BA\4&29536EF7&0&00E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_1C3A1849&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C18&SUBSYS_1C181849&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B4B&DEV_91A0&SUBSYS_91A01849&REV_12\4&35784ABE&0&00E4
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8608&SUBSYS_860810B5&REV_BA\5&EC04590&0&4800E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_1C2D1849&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_1C101849&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_10801849&REV_01\6&172C862&0&002000E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8608&SUBSYS_860810B5&REV_BA\5&EC04590&0&4000E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Standard PCI-zu-USB erweiterter Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_1C261849&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C08&SUBSYS_1C081849&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FD
   Driver: n/a
     Name: A8Z7KFXR IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_5041&SUBSYS_35C70DAD&REV_01\4&5D18F2DF&0
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8608&SUBSYS_860810B5&REV_BA\5&EC04590&0&3800E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: SM-Bus-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_1C221849&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C00&SUBSYS_1C001849&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: n/a
     Name: OHCI-konformer VIA 1394-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3403&SUBSYS_34031849&REV_01\6&250852EF&0&002800E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8608&SUBSYS_860810B5&REV_BA\5&EC04590&0&3000E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_88921849&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_01011849&REV_09\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Realtek RTL8169/8110-Familie-PCI-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8169&SUBSYS_816910EC&REV_10\7&10DABA8B&0&08002000E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B5&DEV_8608&SUBSYS_860810B5&REV_BA\5&EC04590&0&2800E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1E&SUBSYS_1C1E1849&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E7
   Driver: n/a
     Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0100&SUBSYS_01001849&REV_09\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a
     Name: Ethernet-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_81681849&REV_06\6&497EF9D&0&003000E7
   Driver: n/a
------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------
DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Cinepak Codec von Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Audio Capture Sources:
FrontMic (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Front Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Audio Renderers:
Lautsprecher (Realtek High Defi,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Lautsprecher (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0


----------



## needit (25. März 2012)

Meistens hilft wirklich nur eine systemneuauflegung. Ich hatte zu Release keine Probleme... performance etc super. Kurz nach Rise of the samurai hab ich dann dauernd abstürze bekommen... seit dem letzten patch geht eigentlich gar nichts mehr. Vom Support braucht man auch nichts zu erwarten... 3 wochen keine antwort.


----------



## Jinzomarvin (3. April 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt aus verzweiflung nen neue Soundkarte gekauft um zu schaune ob es wirklich daran liegt (nix besonderes: STAGE 5.1 PCI SOUND CARD für 25 euro)
Aber wie ich erwartet hatte ist NIX passiert, wieder dasselbe Problem!!! Auf ne Systemneuauflegung habe ich recht wenig lust da es ewig dauern würde den ganzen Dreck wieder draufzuziehen
Vlt ist da doch irgenwer der Helfen kann 
Mfg Marvin


----------



## needit (5. April 2012)

hm leider nicht.... meine letzte hoffnung war der support, doch da ich für mein inboardsound kein neueren treiber gefunden habe, meinte der support er könne mir leider nicht helfen...


----------



## Squatrat (27. April 2012)

Also bei mir lädt das Spiel auch relativ lange an dieser Stelle und ist auch schonmal dort stehen geblieben.

Bei mir war das Problem dann aber mit einmal neu starten behoben.


----------

